# Ethan Ralph Exclusive Skype Leaks on Backwards Internet



## Meckhlorde (May 9, 2022)

Cognitive-thought has combed through yet more of Ethan's more embarrassing skype convo leaks with Fai Fai. I have done the thankless task of pulling the screenshots from his stream onto the forums so you don't have to sit through Cog's boring takes or constant super chat spam. The implied timeline as these leaks only gives 1 date as to when these convos took place. (12/01/20).
Backwards intent episode
Also, this was most likely leaked by the Vickers as Mr. Vickers himself as he sent a $25 super chat before the leaks even started




Ralph Negging about not living long. Also Black vomit







Ralph discussing the 3-way and Meigh.



















Ralph and Faith talking shit on Meigh (lol)






More of Ralph's crying and Faith's mewling.








Fat mom comment (kek)



Ralph being a sack of shit
.






















Alice gets a name drop. we are in the deep lore now folks. Also, Ralph does not respect Faith (fair).






Felted by Apple. Lol maybe if you didn't have sausage fingers it wouldn't be an issue mate.



The Rest of Fat mom's and Ralph's leaked convos. (I give up trying to be witty for these pyschos).


----------



## Meckhlorde (May 9, 2022)

The newest information that comes to mind for me with these leaks is that for some reason Ralph not only hates Matthew Vickers but also his bro, Uncle Vickers. I wonder what he's done to earn the ire of Ralph in particular.

Also some of my favorite bits from the leaks.


----------



## Product Placement (May 9, 2022)

He doesn't care about the baby to the shock of no one


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (May 9, 2022)

Uh oh Ralphabros...



All this emotional manipulation from Ralph, acting all upset and sorry about his actions when it can really be boiled down to this:
Faith did not want Ralph to sleep with May, Ralph wanted to sleep with May and did so despite lengthy discussions about what the consequences would be for their relationship.

This is probably one of the _stupidest _things I have ever seen from Ralph. Creating a problem, crying about the problem he created, and then refusing to action the incredibly simple solution. Whilst also acknowledging that if the same thing happened to him he would be driven insane.

The only conclusion that can be actively drawn from this are that he is an insane manipulative retard, a man so stupid and vapid that he makes a mentally ill highschool runaway seem comparatively switched on and mature. This is, of course, something that comes as a shock to exactly nobody.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (May 9, 2022)

Ralph is a degenerate, filthy sex pest at his very core. But then again, so is May.


----------



## Down At The Farms (May 9, 2022)

I'm not quite done with reading all the leaks but the fact that a 19-yo, and one that isn't all too sharp with which to begin, is berating, admonishing, and generally making a 34-yo Ethan Ralph look like a complete immature bitch is just , amazing.

Does Ralph know, beyond the other things he did to hurt Faith, just how much of a POS he needs to be to tell the mother of his child that he "doesn't plan to be around too long, and that he "just wants to live his life and die like he is supposed to"? That's increibly isolating for Faith and the stress certainly isn't healthy for the baby. His "woe is me, I'm so sowwy" act is befitting of a middle schooler going through a breakup, not a mid 30s father to be.

Ralph, you're a deadbeat bud; you look completely emasculated in these leaks and despite the fact that Xander deserves a good father as all kids do, you don't deserve to be his dad. These leaks are despicable on so many fronts.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (May 9, 2022)

Another tally mark for the 'Ralph is acting like a completely deranged moron because he doesn't think he'll live past 40' theorists. 

Heart attacks, vomiting black fluid, damn, Satan is trying to get the Ralph family reunion going early it seems.


----------



## NynchLiggers (May 9, 2022)

Gunt predicting his crossover with Digi and co and saying mantsu is gross lol.
Also using booze as a painkiller is peak Ralpha.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 9, 2022)

"this is becoming too juvenile"
"i hope your uncle fucking dies in his sleep"

had me laughing for a whole minute! Jesus Christ ralph!
all of this could have been avoided if you did not decide to impregnate a barely 19 year old girl with BPD.


----------



## Hot Dog (May 9, 2022)

AckaholAnonymous said:


> I'm not quite done with reading all the leaks but the fact that a 19-yo, and one that isn't all too sharp with which to begin, is berating, admonishing, and generally making a 34-yo Ethan Ralph look like a complete immature bitch is just , amazing.
> 
> Does Ralph know, beyond the other things he did to hurt Faith, just how much of a POS he needs to be to tell the mother of his child that he "doesn't plan to be around too long, and that he "just wants to live his life and die like he is supposed to"? That's increibly isolating for Faith and the stress certainly isn't healthy for the baby. His "woe is me, I'm so sowwy" act is befitting of a middle schooler going through a breakup, not a mid 30s father to be.
> 
> Ralph, you're a deadbeat bud; you look completely emasculated in these leaks and despite the fact that Xander deserves a good father as all kids do, you don't deserve to be his dad. These leaks are despicable on so many fronts.


Responsibility is a choice, and what defines people as actual adults instead of overgrown children. A hard right over an easy wrong.

Ralph choses zero responsibilities for both himself and everyone he interacts with / uses. Just look at the end result. The suicide baiting burn out early bullshit is just an excuse to justify his garbage behavior. He has the self control and social skills of a fucking 10 year old, either due to zero upbringing, abuse, or whatever. Being abused doesn't give you a free pass to do it to other people. 

Ralph is only on this earth to serve as an example of how not to live.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 9, 2022)

Say what you want about Faith, but if I was in her (brothers) shoes I would have killed one or both of those MFers.


----------



## The Ancestor (May 9, 2022)

Lol Ralph saying he doesn’t have much time left 
“WHEN WILL YOU DAII, GUNTICARRREE”


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 9, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Say what you want about Faith, but if I was in her (brothers) shoes I would have killed one or both of those MFers.


i hope her BPD antics atleast red pills them on women and chose good mates.


----------



## Eggg (May 9, 2022)

It's hard to read through these messages because they both write like retarded 19yr old BPD women.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 9, 2022)

I'd like to take a moment and laugh at Ralph saying he's probably dying and will be dead in a year or two. What a projecting pussy.


----------



## svetlalala (May 9, 2022)

Ethan is trying to manipulate her like a 16 year old boy would.
"I'm sick and throwing up so I'm probably going to just die anyway. Just let me fuck this girl while you're pregnant and thumb your ass on camera some more. I'm going to die soon! You never let me do ANYTHING! GAwww"

I imagine that emo kid song playing in the background as I read these messages. "Dear Diary, Mood: apathetic. My life is spiraling downwards..."


----------



## Bland Crumbs (May 9, 2022)

Among the diseases/conditions vomiting black/dark liquid is a symptom of cirrhosis comes to mind.


----------



## Oliver Onions (May 9, 2022)

svetlalala said:


> Ethan is trying to manipulate her like a 16 year old boy would.
> "I'm sick and throwing up so I'm probably going to just die anyway. Just let me fuck this girl while you're pregnant and thumb your ass on camera some more. I'm going to die soon! You never let me do ANYTHING! GAwww"


You're absolutely spot on, it reminds me of a controversy Critikal covered years ago where some streamer pretended to overdose because a girl he was grooming wouldn't send him nudes.


----------



## Braphamut (May 9, 2022)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> I'd like to take a moment and laugh at Ralph saying he's probably dying and will be dead in a year or two. What a projecting pussy


Ah'm gunna piss on yur grave, cancer man.  

*vomits black shit all over his four tiddies*


----------



## Popper Whiting (May 9, 2022)

AckaholAnonymous said:


> I'm not quite done with reading all the leaks but the fact that a 19-yo, and one that isn't all too sharp with which to begin, is berating, admonishing, and generally making a 34-yo Ethan Ralph look like a complete immature bitch is just , amazing.
> 
> Does Ralph know, beyond the other things he did to hurt Faith, just how much of a POS he needs to be to tell the mother of his child that he "doesn't plan to be around too long, and that he "just wants to live his life and die like he is supposed to"? That's increibly isolating for Faith and the stress certainly isn't healthy for the baby. His "woe is me, I'm so sowwy" act is befitting of a middle schooler going through a breakup, not a mid 30s father to be.
> 
> Ralph, you're a deadbeat bud; you look completely emasculated in these leaks and despite the fact that Xander deserves a good father as all kids do, you don't deserve to be his dad. These leaks are despicable on so many fronts.


The "woe is me" spiel actually explains a lot about him. He has no intentions of pulling up. His fantasy is to go out "like a badass, liven mah life, liven how all of ya'll refuse to live" thinking he's somehow going to go out like a legend, an online Tony Montana. It's pure self-destructive delusion but it is also an insight that Ralph genuinely hates himself and his life because he knows it is coming to an end and is accelerating. In his own mind the only thing he's going to leave is a legend and he's determined (with the aid of drugs and alcohol) to live it out, and ofcourse fail in doing this because he is Ethan Ralph. The man isn't a West Memphis Jesse James, no-one is going to care years after his passing, he's Ethan Ralph, once he's dead after about a year the subforum and threads will necro because no-one will give a shit anymore.


----------



## Lone Dogma (May 9, 2022)

Meckhlorde said:


>


 my sides. Just fucking lol.


----------



## Idiot Asshole (May 9, 2022)

"I vomited black liquid up"
"That's intenstinal blood from drinking too much"
"I drank too much last night oh well ¯\_(ツ)_/¯"
Followed by forty images of self-pitying angst from a 36yo man


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 9, 2022)

I know this has been said before, but to me these leaks strongly indicate that Ralph actually has BPD. Either that or he suffers from Enormous Faggot disease. Or both.


----------



## Dead Wife (May 9, 2022)

Despite her multitude of faults I feel a bit sorry for Faith in those messages, pregnancy is such a vulnerable time and she’s young and mentally ill, you could hear her need for Ralph to step up and make things ok. Which his selfish arse never would in a million years, meanwhile the horse was waiting in the wings waiting to claim her ‘prize’.
The comment about not being like her dad spilling her shit all over the internet was interesting.


----------



## Uber driver reviewer (May 9, 2022)

In 40;years Faith and May will look back at this time in their lives as their peak performance


----------



## Wyzzerd (May 9, 2022)

She called may a horse whore.


Edit: More horse jokes! I'm trying to catch them all.

"Clout horse made me laugh" -Ethan said this.
"Fuck you over faster than she could run for an apple."


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 9, 2022)

Rectum Ralph said:


> Ah'm gunna piss on yur grave, cancer man.
> 
> *vomits black shit all over his four tiddies*


would be ironic if he died first.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (May 9, 2022)

The real lesson from that is that Ralph could've easily stayed with Faith and would now celebrate his son's birthday if he stopped being a self serving narcissist for once.


----------



## GunnlaugurSassoon (May 9, 2022)

Cue the Curb theme


----------



## Uber driver reviewer (May 9, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> would be ironic if he died first.


IMO jim isn’t dying.  Health scare for sure.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 9, 2022)

Him getting with 19 year old is gross in itself but lol @ But if I see this on Kiwifarms


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (May 9, 2022)

Uber driver reviewer said:


> IMO jim isn’t dying.  Health scare for sure.


I think it is unlikely to be a form of terminal cancer, the speculation when he claimed he had "cancer aids" was that he had a form of lymphoma which can be chronic. Obviously, it's now been identified - according to him - as an unknown form of cancer, but based on his statements he's not gone terminal. Maybe he will eventually, maybe he'll recover, perhaps it's just going to be a long term issue he has to deal with.


Grotesque Bushes said:


> The real lesson from that is that Ralph could've easily stayed with Faith and would now celebrate his son's birthday if he stopped being a self serving narcissist for once.


Are you suggesting that he would willingly erect barriers between him and his child in order to stick the Memphis micro in a subpar e-whore with a horse face?

Lies and slander of the highest order, he's a southern gent!


----------



## Beavis (May 9, 2022)

Ralph confirming other’s theory about him living like someone that doesn’t plan on living much longer.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 9, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Ralph confirming other’s theory about him living like someone that doesn’t plan on living much longer.


But that was before his 23 year old daddy dom anointed him the hitman of the white race saviors.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (May 9, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Ralph confirming other’s theory about him living like someone that doesn’t plan on living much longer.


HE'S GETTIN HEALTHY JUST TO SPITE YOU MOTHERFUCKERS OOOH YEAH HUAHUAHUAHUA


----------



## Game of Moans (May 9, 2022)

It makes perfect sense that Faith would be disgusted by Ralph and May proposing a 3-way. Ralph was always gonna be a manipulative cunt, but in a way I'm starting to hate Meigh more than him, she seems like such a shady person, who masks her malicious actions behind other people. At least with Ralph you know what you're getting.


----------



## Pump Meat (May 9, 2022)

All this antagonism between Ralph and that cringey menagerie of Vickers is so needless. It was refreshing to see Ralph drop the Wiggers With Attitude act and make attempts at reconciliation. What really caught my attention was that Faith was able to identify upper GI hemorrhaging as a sign of an advanced alcoholism, because of a alcoholic grandfather exhibiting it. If the Vickers have that kind of experience with an alcoholic family member, they should have pretty good insight into what Ralph is and is not capable of. The fact that they just continue to escalate things with Ralph indicates to me they are getting something out of this, some emotional need is being met with this feud.

Walking away from Ralph and just ignoring him is a low effort win. I know Ralph is retardedly vindictive and can be easily provoked, but the actual impact he has on people's lives is pretty exaggerated. The man is nothing but a bloated carcass hollerin' into a microphone wearing a hat that actually has the phrase "kid diddler" on it to an audience made up of either voyeurs there to witness the whitetrash circus or stunted halfwits who genuinely think the Zionist Occupied Government is trying to infiltrate their LARP.

Ralph, you weren't wrong when you stated in these leaks that you are dying. Its true, you will not live long enough to see either of  your children become adults and the only real record that they'll have of you is your online antics. Do you really want the Boulder Stream to be the highpoint of your life?  You need treatment and I think you'd be surprised by the people who will show up to support you. You have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## draggs (May 9, 2022)

A grown ass manlet texting the mother of his first born like a 15 year old


----------



## MindYourSeabiscuits (May 9, 2022)

Rectum Ralph said:


> Ah'm gunna piss on yur grave, cancer man.
> 
> *vomits black shit all over his four tiddies*


I know lol guy calls himself an Adonis but in private talks about how he's probably going to die and only has a few years left to live lol


----------



## Pump Meat (May 9, 2022)

Game of Moans said:


> It makes perfect sense that Faith would be disgusted by Ralph and May proposing a 3-way. Ralph was always gonna be a manipulative cunt, but in a way I'm starting to hate Meigh more than him, she seems like such a shady person, who masks her malicious actions behind other people. At least with Ralph you know what you're getting.



I've changed my mind about May. At first I just thought she was just an awkward and insecure weeb that was just slow on the uptake, like that one unfortunate girl who had a genuine sexual interest in Chris Chan at the cusp of the incest nightmare.  Now I think of her as a less handicapped and more subtle version of Alice that is adept at stirring up shit simply because she can.


----------



## A Traveler (May 9, 2022)

Meckhlorde said:


> View attachment 3263590


You got ya wish Gunt. Oh lawd help me


----------



## Beef Elemental (May 9, 2022)

The timing of this leak is unfortunate. It's not going to get the attention it deserves amid the AF fiasco. If I don't find out what happened with Uncle Vickers I might actually die though Holy shit...


----------



## Mister Mint (May 9, 2022)

My biggest takeaway here is that Ralph is just wigger Boogie2988. A rageful, manipulative, pity baiting loser that creates all his own problems and can always justify why he's the good guy for not fixing them.


----------



## Punished Brent (May 9, 2022)

*RATTLE*
YOU'RE HURTING ME BABE. WHY COULDN'T WE JUST DO THE THREE WAY? WHY ARE YOU TRYIN TOSABOTAGE MY HAPPINESS?
FLAMENCO, LETS DOX THIS WHORE. *HIC*


----------



## AltisticRight (May 9, 2022)

Lol.




5'1'' and 2''




Apple chasing horse.




She's not wrong.




This you retard, you didn't pass her only shit test, how are you that dumb?




What a piece of shit.




Um, okay? Have you ever threatened to move out? That sounds like something your parents will pull when you're 9.




What a parasitic pig.


----------



## Harry Angel (May 9, 2022)

Pump Meat said:


> Ralph, you weren't wrong when you stated in these leaks that you are dying. Its true, you will not live long enough to see either of  your children become adults and the only real record that they'll have of you is your online antics. Do you really want the Boulder Stream to be the highpoint of your life?  You need treatment and I think you'd be surprised by the people who will show up to support you. You have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


Correction, the highest point of Ralph's life was filming an autistic tranny getting arrested for fucking his senile mother. This is Gunt's legacy. That's it.


----------



## beautiful person (May 9, 2022)

Ralph goes after teenage girls because he is a teenage girl.

"I'm in a somewhat fragile mindset right now."
Nigga, please


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (May 9, 2022)

Oliver Onions said:


> You're absolutely spot on, it reminds me of a controversy Critikal covered years ago where some streamer pretended to overdose because a girl he was grooming wouldn't send him nudes.


This is a good point, I watch a lot of nonce stings - just gonna shamelessly plug the site I use here - and it is very, very common for the nonces to threaten the people they think are children in a similar manner. Self-harm is the most common, but also threats to the children and their immediate family members are used on a regular basis in order to get what they want from the kids. It's a common tactic used by abusive people - I have been saying this about Ralph for about a year now. He exhibits lots of the clear red flags of an abuser in the relationships. Primarily, he is emotionally abusive and manipulative, but clearly add alcohol and jealousy into the mix and he will put his hands on a woman.

He's basically an awful human being, but again everyone knows this.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 9, 2022)

beautiful person said:


> Ralph goes after teenage girls because he is a teenage girl.
> 
> "I'm in a somewhat fragile mindset right now."
> Nigga, please


He suicide baited too.
"I'm coughing up black liquid".
Put down the bottle fat fuck.


----------



## Jack Awful (May 9, 2022)

If this is true, it explains a lot.
"I'll be dead in a few years! Fuck it, imma do what I want!"

Also more proof that everything he insults others for (Metokur being close to dying) is true of him.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 9, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> If this is true, it explains a lot.
> "I'll be dead in a few years! Fuck it, imma do what I want!"
> 
> Also more proof that everything he insults others for (Metokur being close to dying) is true of him.
> View attachment 3264331


Or he’s lying for attention


----------



## ManBearHog (May 9, 2022)

What a fat little conniving cunt. Literally fat spoiled child mentality. There aren’t enough Portuguean facelifts in the world to rattle his sloppy jellyfish brain around enough to be a real man.


----------



## SpicSpeigel (May 9, 2022)

Lol clout HORSE


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 9, 2022)

You can tell that he almost typed, "Yeah bitch, it's your fault too!" but he had to correct himself slightly.  He's such a giant dickhead, its amazing.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (May 9, 2022)

I know people are talking about vomiting black liquid and while yes, it is true that this means internal bleeding (same could be said for stools but I don't want Kiwis to start breaking out the Bristol charts) but it should be worth considering that if he's vomiting from alcohol that he also has a lot of coca cola in his stomach as well. It may be early stages of cirrhosis but I wouldn't say I've seen any type of jaundicing or loss of appetite. 

Also yeah sad to remember that Sandra could have seen Xander but rage pig principles got in the way. Woman died knowing and never meeting her only (at the time) grandchild. Unless Meigh was pregnant also at the time. Whatever, point is, that bitch died alone all thanks to her terrible walking human detritus she calls a son.


----------



## 3322 (May 9, 2022)

Ralph is emotionally manipulative like a BPD woman. Only someone really naive like Faith or someone really dumb like Meigh would fall for this shit "I am sick... I am dying... please Faith...you are not allowed to be angry at me *cough cough*" lmfao.


----------



## Radical Cadre (May 9, 2022)

Yer honor, I'm dumb as a box of warm mayonnaise; but I do have one question for you.

How in the heck do people manage to repeatedly lose custody of their private conversations?


----------



## maize (May 9, 2022)

baby queen lol


----------



## Jack Awful (May 9, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Or he’s lying for attention


For once I hope he isn't lying.


----------



## Oliver Onions (May 9, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> This is a good point, I watch a lot of nonce stings - just gonna shamelessly plug the site I use here - and it is very, very common for the nonces to threaten the people they think are children in a similar manner. Self-harm is the most common, but also threats to the children and their immediate family members are used on a regular basis in order to get what they want from the kids. It's a common tactic used by abusive people - I have been saying this about Ralph for about a year now. He exhibits lots of the clear red flags of an abuser in the relationships. Primarily, he is emotionally abusive and manipulative, but clearly add alcohol and jealousy into the mix and he will put his hands on a woman.
> 
> He's basically an awful human being, but again everyone knows this.


I'm legit placing some of my chips in the murder bracket for how the May saga ends. Not because I think he actually cares about her enough to go to that extreme, but because I can 100% see Ralph being one of those dudes you'd always see in episodes of Forensic Files where the girlfriend threatens to leave and he freaks out because he's off his face on something and beats her to death in a manic state.

If Ralph actually makes it to the end of his life without murdering someone, indirectly or otherwise, I will honestly be astounded.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (May 9, 2022)

Oliver Onions said:


> If Ralph actually makes it to the end of his life without murdering someone, indirectly or otherwise, I will honestly be astounded.


I've made this bet before as well but mine comes with the caveat that it will probably be vehicular manslaughter if anything.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 9, 2022)

Oliver Onions said:


> I'm legit placing some of my chips in the murder bracket for how the May saga ends. Not because I think he actually cares about her enough to go to that extreme, but because I can 100% see Ralph being one of those dudes you'd always see in episodes of Forensic Files where the girlfriend threatens to leave and he freaks out because he's off his face on something and beats her to death in a manic state.
> 
> If Ralph actually makes it to the end of his life without murdering someone, indirectly or otherwise, I will honestly be astounded.


He would kill her for the very same core reasons that Mark Redwine killed his son.


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (May 9, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Also yeah sad to remember that Sandra could have seen Xander but rage pig principles got in the way. Woman died knowing and never meeting her only (at the time) grandchild. Unless Meigh was pregnant also at the time. Whatever, point is, that bitch died alone all thanks to her terrible walking human detritus she calls a son.


Meigh definitely wasnt pregnant yet, and I think she died shortly before Xander was born. Wasn't that Ralphs excuse for why he wasn't there for the birth?
I feel like he made a big deal of it, claiming that Faith told him to stay and handle his mom's affairs and that she'd put him on the birth certificate despite him not being there.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (May 9, 2022)

Oliver Onions said:


> I'm legit placing some of my chips in the murder bracket for how the May saga ends. Not because I think he actually cares about her enough to go to that extreme, but because I can 100% see Ralph being one of those dudes you'd always see in episodes of Forensic Files where the girlfriend threatens to leave and he freaks out because he's off his face on something and beats her to death in a manic state.
> 
> If Ralph actually makes it to the end of his life without murdering someone, indirectly or otherwise, I will honestly be astounded.


I'm on the opposite side, she will murder him and get away with it, I don't even have the tiniest speck of doubt about it.

I'm glad we agree on the fact things will inevitably get very violent one way or another.


----------



## GuntPunt (May 9, 2022)

The first DM and already it proved Null's and many others assumption right that Ralph is planning on dying soon so he is burning through his relationships, health, and income before he goes to the slaughterhouse.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 9, 2022)

Bonanza Jellybean said:


> Meigh definitely wasnt pregnant yet, and I think she died shortly before Xander was born. Wasn't that Ralphs excuse for why he wasn't there for the birth?
> I feel like he made a big deal of it, claiming that Faith told him to stay and handle his mom's affairs and that she'd put him on the birth certificate despite him not being there.


Handle her affairs?  She was a broke old woman on social security that Ralph abandoned in her final weeks to go play house with pedo horse.  I'd like to know how much manipulation it took Pantsu to finally get Ralph to leave his dying mother.  Ralph lived with her his entire adult life but in her final six months he suddenly had to move out thanks to Pedo Pantsu. 

Obviously Faith was ok staying with Sandra and they were kind to each other, but Pantsu detested Sandra and had to get Ralph away from his dying mother ASAP so she had a place to go without dealing with Sandra.  Hope May was worth abandoning your mother for Ralph.  Ironic you'd name a baby she squirted out after the mother she insisted you snake on.

Honestly, I'm so glad Pantsu roped in Ralph.  She's an evil, codependent cunt and just what he deserves to have around his neck choking him for the final years of. his life.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 9, 2022)

who still uses skype?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (May 9, 2022)

Stoneheart said:


> who still uses skype?


IIRC lots of internet spergs and personalities used it pre-discord so it's likely a hangover from those days that Ralph uses it. Remember, he's a retarded man so struggles to learn new things.


----------



## PyrrhicRustle (May 9, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Honestly, I'm so glad Pantsu roped in Ralph. She's an evil, codependent cunt and just what he deserves to have around his neck choking him for the final years of. his life.


Sure but it really sucks they got a baby entangled in this mess.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (May 9, 2022)

I hope the aylawgs nonstop tweet screenshots of him being a little bitch in this convo. Post them in his chat, too. If Fuentes thinks fucking girls is gay, I can’t wait to hear what he thinks about crying over girls like Ralph repeatedly says he does over Faith.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 9, 2022)

Grotesque Bushes said:


> The real lesson from that is that Ralph could've easily stayed with Faith and would now celebrate his son's birthday if he stopped being a self serving narcissist for once.


His life has gone to shit since May got involved. No wonder he’s aged 20 years in a couple months.


----------



## Johnny Clyde Cash (May 9, 2022)

It really is jarring to read these kinds of messages after the usual Ralphamale bluster.



> "I don't want to make you feel bad. All I do is make people feel bad."





> "I don't want to think about it. I drank a lot last night because I don't know what else to do. : ///"





> "Every time I do the 'right thing', I get kicked in the face, hard. [...] Just want to live my life and die out in a few years like I'm supposed to."





> "I'm so worried right now. [...] I guess I just kinda want some reassuring and need it."





> *"I'm in a somewhat fragile mindset right now."*





> *"I care about you too. I was sad and crying all day."*



Hey Ralph, emo songs from the 2000s called. They want their lyrics back.

Hilariously, as I was reading through the messages, all I could think of was that Ethan Ralph's pathetic, woe-is-me bitter whining sounded exactly like Bojack Horseman, and then Ethan linked a fucking Bojack Horseman clip to Faith. He really does think he's exactly like Bojack: a drugged up has-been coasting off past success who poisons everyone around him through his constant shitty decisions and bad attitude, and justifying everything the whole while because they had a bad upbringing. I don't know what's worse: the fact that Ralph thinks he's a has-been on the level of a 90s sitcom star when he's actually a floundering, pathetic never-was, or that he's the exact phenotype of moron who missed the point of the show so bad about how Bojack is not supposed to be a fully sympathetic character that the show had to spend its entire third season making it explicitly clear that Bojack isn't the hero.

Also, if anyone needed proof that Ralph is a disingenuous faggot for criticizing Andy Warski for aborting his baby, the "I wouldn't judge you if you had an abortion" claim removes all doubts. Which is it, Ralph? Is abortion baby killing or not? Or does it only matter if it benefits you?


----------



## BibiLivesMatter (May 9, 2022)

When Ralph's story ends, I like to see a Shakespearian play made about the rise of the Ralphamale and the fall of the gunt. Just don't know who would be the main lead for Ralph.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (May 9, 2022)

My favorite part is Ralph calling May a horse. Even if it was to placate Faith, these screenshots would probably be enough to end most relationships but these were May's mother's days present instead. Incredible. 

So May is not just a pathetic cuck idiot who will accept anything that Ralph does but she actually tried to manipulate Faith? I guess she's the perfect partner for Ralph after all, helps him groom them, lie to them, manipulate them, etc. 
I mean she is still a pathetic cuck idiot, but still this confirms that it's not just Ralph posing as her when trying to groom a new girl.

Also is the night Faith is referring to the same night Gator has been hinting at for a while? Riley is involved, it's the day after she found out she was pregnant and apparently the first time Ralph and May hooked up. Hopefully someone will finally come out with the full story. 

Of course uncle Vickers is the biggest mystery since he apparently made Ralph seethe and cope without plastering himself all over the internet. Who would have guessed?

And yes, Ralph saying he doesn't have long to live does seem like a different form of suicide baiting for attention, although I would guess there has to be some truth to it, plus it makes sense that he's increasing his retard behavior if he thinks he will get out from dealing with the consequences. I don't think Ralph normally plans that far ahead but the messages are a weird mixed of depressed/attention seeking/anger issues/blaming everyone else for his problems. It's important to keep in mind that this was _long _before Ralph's recent lunacy, so any shred of decency of self awareness is probably gone by this point.
Another great part is when he admits how much it angers him that the people who go after him will never stop: 


He's probably talking about Vickers but this clearly applies to anyone making fun of Ralph. Showing the real Ralphabitch that he tries so hard to hide from the world.


----------



## MediocreMilt (May 9, 2022)

Then Null was right. Ralph is living like a man who doesn't expect to live much longer.


----------



## Stan (May 9, 2022)

I find Ralph to be a rather sad and tragic person after the laughter stops. 

What makes Ethan funny? In his mind, he’d like to be a showman, a ringleader for his little circus, a talk show personality., and we’d be laughing along with him. IRL, Ethan is a walking Florida Man joke, and we’re laughing at his expense. 

When he’s sober and in the right mood there is also a Ralph who is thoughtful and considering how his actions made other people feel. That’s what I’m getting out of these leaked texts and tbh I feel bad for Ralph. His relationship with faith is FUBAR, and he knows it’s his fault, because the alcohol and his impulsive, aggressive traits make him a human wrecking ball. Then the shame probably encourages him to drink even more, and do more impulsive and aggressive things, which just leads to more drama and conflict his friends and family. 

Im sad that Ralph keeps fucking up his life like this. I believe there is a good person underneath all the alcohol and steak fat, and I’m sad for the wasted potential.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (May 9, 2022)

Stan said:


> Im sad that Ralph keeps fucking up his life like this. I believe there is a good person underneath all the alcohol and steak fat, and I’m sad for the wasted potential.


Even if this were true it does nothing to absolve him of any of his previous misdeeds, of which there are plenty.


----------



## Desktop User2 (May 9, 2022)

MediocreMilt said:


> Then Null was right. Ralph is living like a man who doesn't expect to live much longer.


that´s the outlaw (nigger) mindset despite nearing death because they cant plan for the future with the IQ of a preschooler. He´s not dying, he´s just a nigger.


----------



## Telemeter (May 9, 2022)

MediocreMilt said:


> Then Null was right. Ralph is living like a man who doesn't expect to live much longer.


That was only true until Null mentioned it a few months ago, after that stream Ralph's ongoing existence is owned simply to the fact that he needs to prove Josh wrong.

Then the Metokur stream came along. Now he can't allow himself to die before Jim does.

As a result he has evolved from a rage pig into a vampiric bog hog, his life force is now fueled by spite, he needs to continuously find new targets to holler at every day to keep himself going.


----------



## LukeMcGregor (May 9, 2022)

Why did Alice get brought up? We need more lore on this.


----------



## Neil (May 9, 2022)

Looks like Null's prediction was right.




He acts the way he does now because he doesn't plan on being alive in the future. All these bridges are being burnt because he plans on burning out like a candle within a few years. But he absolutely needed to impregnate two women (one of them a high schooler) and shackle them with children to raise alone for 18 years.

At this point he only lives to spite other people and burn bridges. Maybe he feels like that's the only way to get constant feedback from the world? Just say the most vile shit possible so people respond to you?

 I doubt that arterial blood vomit has stopped since 2020, I'm surprised he's lasted that long despite having those symptoms and still heavily drinking. This is the saddest type of suicidal.

Ralph types like a fucking girl by the way.


----------



## dt_oid (May 9, 2022)

MediocreMilt said:


> Then Null was right. Ralph is living like a man who doesn't expect to live much longer.


There's 2 options
1- He's suicide baiting for attention and manipulation purposes 
2- He actually believes he is dying. 
or maybe a mix of both? idk,

 it's weird because if he is planning on dying and burning bridges left and right because of it, why would he try to use it for sympathy points from someone? Don't say because it's the mother of his child, I don't think he cares about that.


----------



## Telemeter (May 9, 2022)

Neil said:


> Looks like Null's prediction was right.
> View attachment 3264549
> He acts the way he does now because he doesn't plan on being alive in the future. All these bridges are being burnt because he plans on burning out like a candle within a few years. But he absolutely needed to impregnate two women (one of them a high schooler) and shackle them with children to raise alone for 18 years.
> 
> ...


If he dies now he will prove Null was right all along.

Not to mention how much of a loser he'll be if he dies before Medicare.


----------



## Meckhlorde (May 9, 2022)

One thing I'm a little sad no one picked up on yet is how Ralph kept mentioning "saving the house" multiple times. Does this mean he was going to lose one of the houses due to not paying enough? Why would he bring something like that up? ALSO WHO IS UNCLE VICKERS? Why does Ralph hate him so much?


----------



## RandomShirtlessMan (May 9, 2022)

Johnny Clyde Cash said:


> Also, if anyone needed proof that Ralph is a disingenuous faggot for criticizing Andy Warski for aborting his baby, the "I wouldn't judge you if you had an abortion" claim removes all doubts. Which is it, Ralph? Is abortion baby killing or not? Or does it only matter if it benefits you?


Ralph's best compliment as a human being is that he was too incompetent to convince the mother of his firstborn to abort. Warski was competent enough despite being a drug addict loser stoner fag. 

Congratulations Ralph, you can now walk with that W and proudly proclaim that by being incompetent you actually gave your genes another shot in this world in the form of a boy who is going to grow fatherless with a BPD young woman and an even more incompetent grandfather as a fatherly figure.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 9, 2022)

Neil said:


> View attachment 3264549


See guys, Ralph was doing the "right thing" in Portugal and got kicked in the face, hard.


----------



## Chris Mclean (May 9, 2022)

LukeMcGregor said:


> Why did Alice get brought up? We need more lore on this.


I hope that one day Ralph spergs out and leaks the entire thing, this Vickers cut leaves a lot to be desired. 
Im also once again confunded by who he choses to give the leaks. Cog? Why arbitrarily limit the exposure to us kiwis and the 100 or so people who can stomach cog. Even Flamenco would be a better choice as he has more viewers and he atleast has daddy Jims wooden blessing.


GuntPunt said:


> The first DM and already it proved Null's and many others assumption right that Ralph is planning on dying soon so he is burning through his relationships, health, and income before he goes to the slaughterhouse.


Well wasn't that one kind of obvious? He lives like he's a teenager that just discovred drugs, he's in mountains of debt and dosen't even have to a chance to be employed in the future. He lives and dies by his e-clout that's burning out.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (May 9, 2022)

It seems like some of you are forgetting that these screencaps are *well over a year old*. Ralph's always talked about burning the candle at both ends (which he is doing) but I think since VA loosened its marijuana laws that Ralph has leaned harder towards weed in lieu of his rampant alcoholism. If he has a death wish he's only cognizant of it in passive way because he has the free will to get help and get sober but purposefully chooses not to. I don't think it's this Leaving Las Vegas situation that people have in their minds; in reality if Ralph were to actually have a real life or death crisis it would come from another one of those strokes like he had in Vegas or another automobile accident that he won't so easily walk away from.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (May 9, 2022)

Bland Crumbs said:


> Among the diseases/conditions vomiting black/dark liquid is a symptom of cirrhosis comes to mind.


Or intestinal bleeding from alcohol poisoning, as Faith brings up in the DMs.


----------



## Hüftpriester (May 9, 2022)

I love how every time we get leaks of Ralph, we see how much of an insecure little faggot he is. We already know this based off his behavior but he's so mask off in private messages, it just baffles the mind. Here are some of my all time favorites. 
From the Alice DMs:

From the recent Gator leaks:

And my personal favorite from this thread:


I have to constantly remind myself that this man is in his mid thirties and not a mentally ill teenager.


----------



## Telemeter (May 9, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> I love how every time we get leaks of Ralph, we see how much of an insecure little faggot he is. We already know this based off his behavior but he's so mask off in private messages, it just baffles the mind. Here are some of my all time favorites.
> From the Alice DMs:
> View attachment 3265046
> From the recent Gator leaks:
> ...


Ralphs more womanly than all of the troons Null shows on stream.

Egg arc soon, troon out not long after, then May can finally move on.


----------



## Lone MacReady (May 9, 2022)

Bland Crumbs said:


> Among the diseases/conditions vomiting black/dark liquid is a symptom of cirrhosis comes to mind.


Is the Gunt just pacing around the room like laughing octopus?


----------



## Oliver Onions (May 9, 2022)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> I'm on the opposite side, she will murder him and get away with it, I don't even have the tiniest speck of doubt about it.
> 
> I'm glad we agree on the fact things will inevitably get very violent one way or another.


I won't deny that's definitely a possibility. Meigh still puzzles me to be honest; I can't figure out if she really is as dumb as she seems or a true psycho.

I guess either are good candidates for stabbing your baby daddy to death in his sleep.


----------



## Amazing Criminal (May 9, 2022)

Black vomit reminds me of that episode of South Park where Cartman vomits out his evilness. But this is not a sign that Gunt is becoming a good person, it's a sign of his impeding death by cirrhosis.


----------



## 2 Faces 2 Colours (May 9, 2022)

Cog finally managed to score a big own against the Gunt after all these years. Good for him.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 9, 2022)




----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (May 9, 2022)

Chris Mclean said:


> Im also once again confunded by who he choses to give the leaks. Cog? Why arbitrarily limit the exposure to us kiwis and the 100 or so people who can stomach cog. Even Flamenco would be a better choice as he has more viewers and he atleast has daddy Jims wooden blessing.


I'm fairly certain that these leaks were given to Cog by Faith herself. Possibly as a thank you because he bought her son a birthday gift? There's not _a lot_ of new information to be gleaned from these screencaps anyway. We all already knew that Ralph is bitchmade and a manipulative smarmy scumfuck but there is the unresolved UQ. Some of us demand answers.


----------



## Slimy Time (May 9, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> I love how every time we get leaks of Ralph, we see how much of an insecure little faggot he is. We already know this based off his behavior but he's so mask off in private messages, it just baffles the mind. Here are some of my all time favorites.
> From the Alice DMs:
> View attachment 3265046
> From the recent Gator leaks:
> ...


My dick is actually bigger, I just couldn't get it hard. Good job using ED as your excuse for having a Memphis micro.


----------



## FFinfo (May 9, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Whatever, point is, that bitch died alone all thanks to her terrible walking human detritus she calls a son.


Human detritus children don't manifest out of fog and moonlight. Sandra raised Ralph. He didn't suffer a traumatic brain injury (until Portugal) and didn't "run off and get into trouble" before moving back in. The man's lived with mom his entire life. She had years to shape him into anything else.


----------



## Blitzsneed (May 9, 2022)

Neil said:


> He acts the way he does now because he doesn't plan on being alive in the future.


Good. He is detrimental to any human being he has been on contact with.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (May 9, 2022)

Amazing Criminal said:


> Black vomit reminds me of that episode of South Park where Cartman vomits out his evilness. But this is not a sign that Gunt is becoming a good person, it's a sign of his impeding death by cirrhosis.


Gunt recently said that his life was a David Lynch film, right?



			https://youtu.be/ivxwukel48s


----------



## Stan (May 9, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Even if this were true it does nothing to absolve him of any of his previous misdeeds, of which there are plenty.


I’m not absolving Ralph of anything. He has made his bed so to speak, and now must lie in it. But these sparks of Ethan Ralph, a sensitive and well-spoken person, are tragic to me.

Im sure Im just seeing the same charisma the other chicks saw in Ralph, because he wouldn’t have had these relationships if he was a hollering rage pig from step 1. But perhaps this is all part of how Ralph can exert such control over these people. Nora had his back while he was in jail, Faith kept talking to him after she moved out, May tolerates Ralph traveling everywhere when she just had a baby and basically taking her for granted. 

Anyway, people can have some complexity. I think Ralph is complicated, knowing he can be civil but chooses not to be, basically as a career. And we all sort of know his personal life is extremely fucked up.


----------



## Blitzsneed (May 9, 2022)

Stan said:


> I’m not absolving Ralph of anything. He has made his bed so to speak, and now must lie in it. But these sparks of Ethan Ralph, a sensitive and well-spoken person, are tragic to me.
> 
> Im sure Im just seeing the same charisma the other chicks saw in Ralph, because he wouldn’t have had these relationships if he was a hollering rage pig from step 1. But perhaps this is all part of how Ralph can exert such control over these people. Nora had his back while he was in jail, Faith kept talking to him after she moved out, May tolerates Ralph traveling everywhere when she just had a baby and basically taking her for granted.
> 
> Anyway, people can have some complexity. I think Ralph is complicated, knowing he can be civil but chooses not to be, basically as a career. And we all sort of know his personal life is extremely fucked up.


"I’m not absolving Ralph of anything", but you still try to explain his behaviour. He is beyond saving. Remember Chris when he was "relatively" harmless and out of the blue he raped his mother? Ralph killed an animal and boasted about it. It wouldn't surprise me if he has bigger skeletons in his closet we don't know about yet.


----------



## Lame Entropy (May 9, 2022)

lmao watch out Ethan, that horse of yours keeps the door on its stall loose.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 9, 2022)

Stan said:


> I’m not absolving Ralph of anything. He has made his bed so to speak, and now must lie in it. But these sparks of Ethan Ralph, a sensitive and well-spoken person, are tragic to me.
> 
> Im sure Im just seeing the same charisma the other chicks saw in Ralph, because he wouldn’t have had these relationships if he was a hollering rage pig from step 1. But perhaps this is all part of how Ralph can exert such control over these people. Nora had his back while he was in jail, Faith kept talking to him after she moved out, May tolerates Ralph traveling everywhere when she just had a baby and basically taking her for granted.
> 
> Anyway, people can have some complexity. I think Ralph is complicated, knowing he can be civil but chooses not to be, basically as a career. And we all sort of know his personal life is extremely fucked up.


Ralph is about as complex as a one piece jigsaw puzzle. On the topic of his women; He's a compulsive lying manipulator who chooses mentally unwell damaged women. Nora lived in a different country on the other side of the world and came to know ralph's online persona which was completely and entirely built on lies.

Ralph has no charisma, I personally don't understand how ralph has ever had genuine fans. Because he yelled at retards? He's always been an annoying retard and genuine faggot. Always. He's a fraud. His entire life and persona is a lie.

"Ralph is deep down a good person", get fucked with that shit.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (May 9, 2022)

well at least we know this ralph nonsense wont last another 10 years


----------



## Philier (May 9, 2022)

Do you think he talks like this because he knew it'd be eventually leaked and is trying to be "badass" or is he so retarded he thinks that spewing B-movie dialog in real life makes him look cool. I'm not sure which one is worse. That whole "I tried to do the right thing" bullshit was ridiculous. You'd think he is talking to the police about how his family was killed and he's going to go rogue and avenge them after the system failed. Instead, the "right thing" for Ralph is impregnating a double digit IQ high schooler and taking no responsibility.
What a fucking joke of a human being. I know that there's terminally online retards all over, but this idiot literally lives in a movie where he's some badass lonewolf when in reality, he's just some extra you hired to play a drunk hobo laying in an alley, soaked in his own urine.


----------



## Beef Elemental (May 9, 2022)

I used to think an eventual troon arc was an unhinged schizo theory but now I'm not so sure. Ralph definitely hates men. He identifies with women, seeks their company and approval, and will lie and do whatever he can to ingratiate himself with them privately. The nesting type behavior he was talking about regarding "the house" is pure female energy. The only thing preventing him from fully trooning out at this point is his fear of men and their ridicule. It only remains to reach such a low point that the contempt of men is no longer a deterrent and that's when it will happen. All the projection about "womanly behavior" is pure unadulterated cope. He fully knows this applies to him and he's just chasing the tiniest drops of dopamine before he suicides or gives up and transitions.


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (May 9, 2022)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> well at least we know this ralph nonsense wont last another 10 years


That is such a shame, the fact that the rage that can emanate from the Ralphamale's physiology is a finite object that cannot entertain us for eternity


----------



## Stan (May 9, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> "Ralph is deep down a good person", get fucked with that shit.


There’s no need to be so fucking hostile. And that’s not what I wrote. I think Ralph demonstrates that he could be a thoughtful person, and it’s tragic that he chooses to be a raging pig head online for attention instead.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 9, 2022)

Stan said:


> There’s no need to be so fucking hostile.


It's just bantz don't take it personal, faggot.


Stan said:


> And that’s not what I wrote, retard.


ahem


Stan said:


> I believe there is a good person underneath all the alcohol and steak fat, and I’m sad for the wasted potential.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (May 9, 2022)

Monkey Type-I.N.G said:


> That is such a shame, the fact that the rage that can emanate from the Ralphamale's physiology is a finite object that cannot entertain us for eternity


The brighter a light shines the faster it burns out. Ralph chose to speedrun killing himself through doing an all achievement run of being white trash. Just be happy he chooses to broadcast his retardation for us all.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 9, 2022)

Stan said:


> I’m not absolving Ralph of anything. He has made his bed so to speak, and now must lie in it. But these sparks of Ethan Ralph, a sensitive and well-spoken person, are tragic to me.
> 
> Im sure Im just seeing the same charisma the other chicks saw in Ralph, because he wouldn’t have had these relationships if he was a hollering rage pig from step 1. But perhaps this is all part of how Ralph can exert such control over these people. Nora had his back while he was in jail, Faith kept talking to him after she moved out, May tolerates Ralph traveling everywhere when she just had a baby and basically taking her for granted.
> 
> Anyway, people can have some complexity. I think Ralph is complicated, knowing he can be civil but chooses not to be, basically as a career. And we all sort of know his personal life is extremely fucked up.


If you read the Alice texts, you’ll see that Ralph is a textbook predator. He checks all the boxes. 
These Faith texts are completely in line with that manipulative profile. 
Also as far as Meigh ‘tolerating’ Ralph’s behavior, I’d suggest that we’re starting to see that Amanda Morris is equally as psycho as Ralph, if not more so.


----------



## FFinfo (May 9, 2022)

Stan said:


> I’m not absolving Ralph of anything. He has made his bed so to speak, and now must lie in it. But these sparks of Ethan Ralph, a sensitive and well-spoken person, are tragic to me.
> 
> Im sure Im just seeing the same charisma the other chicks saw in Ralph, because he wouldn’t have had these relationships if he was a hollering rage pig from step 1. But perhaps this is all part of how Ralph can exert such control over these people. Nora had his back while he was in jail, Faith kept talking to him after she moved out, May tolerates Ralph traveling everywhere when she just had a baby and basically taking her for granted.
> 
> Anyway, people can have some complexity. I think Ralph is complicated, knowing he can be civil but chooses not to be, basically as a career. And we all sort of know his personal life is extremely fucked up.


All three of these women did those things because they were teens when they met Ralph, actual retards, or both (Faith). Trying to break apart some greater value to Ethan Ralph because of the female company he keeps is like trying to understand the greater meaning of paste because the weird kids keep eating it.


----------



## ManBearHog (May 9, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> I hope the aylawgs nonstop tweet screenshots of him being a little bitch in this convo. Post them in his chat, too. If Fuentes thinks fucking girls is gay, I can’t wait to hear what he thinks about crying over girls like Ralph repeatedly says he does over Faith.


What do you mean? I think it’s BASED when my Bois do it


----------



## catholiclutheran (May 9, 2022)

If Ralph is at the point where he is vomiting blood due to his alcoholism, then he definitely has several liver problems and will probably require a transplant. That is, if he wants to live. I maintain that Ralph is the kind of man that hates his life and does not want to live anymore, but chooses to do so anyway out of either spite or cowardice. At this point it is unlikely that anyone can even help Ralph overcome his alcoholism. Were he to start attending meetings, he would inevitably brag about it on Twitter or the Killstream. Then the fine people of this forum would track down where his meetings are.

The people of Alcoholics Anonymous try their best to avoid making judgements. That being said, when Ralph's antics end up getting entire chapters of the organization doxed, their patience will run out.

This will end up killing Ralph. Liver transplant boards have representative from AA and addiction counselors to give professional opinions on patients. One look into Ralph's history and the advisers will determine that 1. Ralph is a terrible person when he is sober, and 2. Any attempt to seriously help him will backfire and hurt the reputation, anonymity, and careers of those involved.


----------



## bajagoogoo (May 9, 2022)

Bland Crumbs said:


> Among the diseases/conditions vomiting black/dark liquid is a symptom of cirrhosis comes to mind.


Bad way to go. I hope you're right.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 9, 2022)

catholiclutheran said:


> The people of Alcoholics Anonymous try their best to avoid making judgements. That being said, when Ralph's antics end up getting entire chapters of the organization doxed, their patience will run out.


"Ah have never in my life seen a bigger group of LOSER DRUNKS than the Richmond AA chapter!  Those bastards are goin' to fuckin' die because they can't put down the fuckin bottle!  And what about YOU Larry?  Choosing Gin as your drink of choice is a bitch move that only a woman would do you drunk pedophile motherfucker!  Suck my dick!"


----------



## RandomShirtlessMan (May 9, 2022)

catholiclutheran said:


> If Ralph is at the point where he is vomiting blood due to his alcoholism, then he definitely has several liver problems and will probably require a transplant. That is, if he wants to live. I maintain that Ralph is the kind of man that hates his life and does not want to live anymore, but chooses to do so anyway out of either spite or cowardice. At this point it is unlikely that anyone can even help Ralph overcome his alcoholism. Were he to start attending meetings, he would inevitably brag about it on Twitter or the Killstream. Then the fine people of this forum would track down where his meetings are.
> 
> The people of Alcoholics Anonymous try their best to avoid making judgements. That being said, when Ralph's antics end up getting entire chapters of the organization doxed, their patience will run out.
> 
> This will end up killing Ralph. Liver transplant boards have representative from AA and addiction counselors to give professional opinions on patients. One look into Ralph's history and the advisers will determine that 1. Ralph is a terrible person when he is sober, and 2. Any attempt to seriously help him will backfire and hurt the reputation, anonymity, and careers of those involved.


What a fucking waste of an organ.


----------



## Angel Dust (May 9, 2022)

Beef Elemental said:


> I used to think an eventual troon arc was an unhinged schizo theory but now I'm not so sure. Ralph definitely hates men. He identifies with women, seeks their company and approval, and will lie and do whatever he can to ingratiate himself with them privately. The nesting type behavior he was talking about regarding "the house" is pure female energy. The only thing preventing him from fully trooning out at this point is his fear of men and their ridicule. It only remains to reach such a low point that the contempt of men is no longer a deterrent and that's when it will happen. All the projection about "womanly behavior" is pure unadulterated cope. He fully knows this applies to him and he's just chasing the tiniest drops of dopamine before he suicides or gives up and transitions.


Eh, I'd say he fears men and hates women.


----------



## Philier (May 9, 2022)

catholiclutheran said:


> If Ralph is at the point where he is vomiting blood due to his alcoholism, then he definitely has several liver problems and will probably require a transplant.


I don't understand why people are taking this seriously. This fucker can't spend more than a few second without lying. He was just trying to get Faith to feel sorry so he could continue to avoid responsibilities for his actions.


----------



## Free Dick Pills (May 9, 2022)

Stan said:


> I find Ralph to be a rather sad and tragic person after the laughter stops.


Fully agree here. For someone who really enjoyed the vibes and the energy of what was the killstream anno 2017, I even had a fair amount of sympathy for Ethanol Liver Ralph. He seemed to be a good sport about people taking shots at him and able to laugh along. Some time during the ending days of stream.me all of that went to pass. Probably around the time "the Gunt(tm)" became a staple in his audience (mind you, most mentions of it were tongue-in-cheek or lighthearted bantz) he was only left to display insane amounts of insecurity and rage.
At that point my sympathy for him as a person waned rapidly.
Pillstream followed, and that episode where you could hear how he'd treat his sick mother, when he thought himself alone.
It was apparent at that point that his alcoholism was something that'd only put further hurdles and distress into his life, but much more importantly, into the life of those willing to stick by him regardless.
Hope was he'd realize that and would change.
He did not.



Stan said:


> When he’s sober and in the right mood there is also a Ralph who is thoughtful and considering how his actions made other people feel. That’s what I’m getting out of these leaked texts and tbh I feel bad for Ralph.


And this is where - with all and any understanding I could muster up - I have to disagree with you. Ralphie boy here puts himself in a very vulnerable position for once. There's also a thin veneer of humility in those texts. But the further you keep reading along, the more disgusted you get with the petty ways he tries to manipulate a woman (teenage mother more like) into absolving him from his ever nagging feelings of guilt.
He is aware he is a menace onto every person he comes into contact with.
He is aware his addiction(s) are what contribute to these outcomes the most.
He is too cowardly to actually admit that to himself and just keeps on feeding that vortacious cycle instead of changing anything about his life.
Because that would mean he'd have to lose face, not to the others, not his fans, not his ay-lawgs (they know already - they too are aware)... but to *himself*.

This is why he puts on various masks of virtue ("Christ is Kang!" comes to mind), because he actually knows what "the right thing" (tm) to do would be - the thing that any decent human being would do in such situations - and decides to do the polar opposite. Because if he didn't, he'd have to admit guilt and feel remorse and not just *act* guilty and remorseful.
Ralph is a spiteful egomaniac and developed some serious narcissism ontop of being an addict to alcohol and pills.
I'd wish him to change, but he wont.



Stan said:


> His relationship with faith is FUBAR, and he knows it’s his fault, because the alcohol and his impulsive, aggressive traits make him a human wrecking ball. Then the shame probably encourages him to drink even more, and do more impulsive and aggressive things, which just leads to more drama and conflict his friends and family.


The one thing that struck me the most with the texts is - others said this in this thread too - Faith, a then 18 year old BPD girl, sees through Ralph's bullshit and actually tells him that she doesn't see Ralph ever changing. Ralph stooped to her level (there had to be a reciprocal emotional blackmail thing going on between them for the most part of their relationshp) and got out-played.
Also points to Ralphs arrested development when he targets sub 20 year-olds since forever.
If I had to guess he wants to relive the whole nora-magic and doubles down via spawning bastard-children. Fucking despicable.



Stan said:


> Im sad that Ralph keeps fucking up his life like this. I believe there is a good person underneath all the alcohol and steak fat, and I’m sad for the wasted potential.



but at least it makes for Kino.


----------



## Beef Elemental (May 9, 2022)

Angel Dust said:


> Eh, I'd say he fears men and hates women.


He ABUSES women because he is abusive. If he could do it to men he would, but fights don't tend to work out so well for him so he settles for catty insults from safety. He feels much safer attacking women, which is why any time he has a beef with a man he targets a female close to them. He just wants to be around women, only women, and to be considered one of the girls. He's just too much of a pussy to admit it, maybe not even to himself, so he compensates with misogyny and substance abuse.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (May 9, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> "this is becoming too juvenile"
> "i hope your uncle fucking dies in his sleep"
> 
> had me laughing for a whole minute! Jesus Christ ralph!
> all of this could have been avoided if you did not decide to impregnate a barely 19 year old girl with BPD.


But he had to get Dick to think he's cool! What would you do to hear Mr.Cuties go "YEAHHH!" about your ability to fuck a chunky crazy bitch?


MindYourSeabiscuits said:


> I know lol guy calls himself an Adonis but in private talks about how he's probably going to die and only has a few years left to live lol


Ralph has always played the "fake it til you make it" game. you can tell by what he says when he turns on people he is a fuck load more self aware than he is on camera.

My favorite part is May going through all this trouble for Ralph, not to be mean, but outside of him living 4 hours away there is not a single reason for her to have gotten with him. for fucks sake Flam is right there and is literally just as much of a fan of hentai as she is. She manipulated and probably raped faith intentionally sinking Ralph and Faith's relationship. All for a guy who has maxxed out her credit cards and forced her to get a job and live in a rented crackshack. 

IF you're going to use all your brainpower and scheming to steal a man shouldn't it be one that brings literally anything to the table?

Outside of the z-list e-celeb career he has nothing. Literally anyone on IP2 would have been better.


----------



## lowenergy (May 9, 2022)

The thing that struck me most about these leaks is the peek into how May acts behind the scenes. I always thought she was just an ugly bitch with low self esteem and no sense of self, floating through life looking for a dick to hop on and a personality to co-opt, and that her whole pageant of “omg look at my handsome man and beautiful baby girl #blessed” was the world’s worst cope, but she’s actually fucking psychotic and I truly think she thinks of herself as a victor.

Imagine playing two people in a horrible and volatile situation (that they caused themselves, but still) against each other. Even worse, one is a newly pregnant barely adult who you pretend to support and defend while sucking on the Memphis micro of her fat ass baby daddy. “Omg if he touches you again we’ll ruin him!” out of one side of her mouth and “omg u guys got engaged? I’m jealous ” out of the other.

Ralph rants a lot about evil conniving women and Jezebels and yet seems to have completely missed the fact that one has surgically attached herself to his gunt.

May is nowhere near hot enough to be acting like this much of a psycho bitch.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (May 9, 2022)

Didn’t she fake/fabricate her own kidnapping to goad Digibro into becoming Captain Save-A-Ho?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 9, 2022)

lowenergy said:


> The thing that struck me most about these leaks is the peek into how May acts behind the scenes. I always thought she was just an ugly bitch with low self esteem and no sense of self, floating through life looking for a dick to hop on and a personality to co-opt, and that her whole pageant of “omg look at my handsome man and beautiful baby girl #blessed” was the world’s worst cope, but she’s actually fucking psychotic and I truly think she thinks of herself as a victor.
> 
> Imagine playing two people in a horrible and volatile situation (that they caused themselves, but still) against each other. Even worse, one is a newly pregnant barely adult who you pretend to support and defend while sucking on the Memphis micro of her fat ass baby daddy. “Omg if he touches you again we’ll ruin him!” out of one side of her mouth and “omg u guys got engaged? I’m jealous ” out of the other.
> 
> ...


You have to remember too, this is when Digitroon was in the process of cutting her off. He was trooning out and wanted to go on the road with his friends and fuck men. May did not want to live in an RV with digitroon and his orbiters, so she abandoned ship. Ralph was in the DM's via connections for their stream appearances. He lived in VA nearby, was a z-tier list e-celeb, and apparently had a crush on her. So, she latched on to the first person who could offer her the dependent attention filled life she was looking for, she knew exactly what she was doing. She got exactly what she wanted which is why it baffles me that anyone ever feels bad for her.


----------



## Pump Meat (May 9, 2022)

dt_oid said:


> There's 2 options
> 1- He's suicide baiting for attention and manipulation purposes
> 2- He actually believes he is dying.
> or maybe a mix of both? idk,
> ...



Its both. Suicide baiting as a form of manipulation is still clinically a form of suicide ideation, people will really kill themselves out of pure spite or anger (especially if they are substance abusers). That falls in line with how Ralph operates, always escalating as a means of control.  I think Ralph's belief that his health is failing stems from the severity of withdrawal. 



Spoiler: Power Leveling



In our brains/spinal cord there is a chemical substance called  gamma aminobutyric acid (GABA) and it functions as neurotransmitter, which is a fancy way of saying that it is a critical part of how signals travel your nervous system.  One of the functions of this chemical is that it has something called an inhibitory tone, it helps regulate all the electrochemical traffic going on in your nervous system. Too much traffic and things get fucked.

When you drink ethanol, it ends up binding to GABA and your brain tries to compensate by creating more of it. The longer and more consistently your drink, your brain develops an insensitivity to GABA and when you start to sober up because the presence of ethanol is gone, the inhibitory tone of GABA is reduced and now there is too much traffic and things are fucked.

Being in that state is just absolute hell, because your brain isn't working right and things are going wrong all over the place, leaving you in a state of confused agony. This is why alcoholics need to be medically supervised when they "detox", because they are prone to having seizures that, if not fatal, can do serious damage.  Benzodiazepines are usually administered  at this point and they really work wonders at keeping people suffering from alcohol withdrawal alive and in a cozy state of sedation while their body corrects itself.



Ralph *has* to drink to stay functional and he probably feels like he really is dying when the effects of withdrawal start. I'd bet a mortgage payment that the first thing Ralph does when he wakes up is to have a drink.  




Philier said:


> I don't understand why people are taking this seriously. This fucker can't spend more than a few second without lying. He was just trying to get Faith to feel sorry so he could continue to avoid responsibilities for his actions.



It is pretty consistent with all the other leaks that reference his drinking habits and corresponds with how often we see him inebriated on streams or at events.


----------



## dt_oid (May 9, 2022)

Pump Meat said:


> Its both. Suicide baiting as a form of manipulation is still clinically a form of suicide ideation, people will really kill themselves out of pure spite or anger (especially if they are substance abusers). That falls in line with how Ralph operates, always escalating as a means of control.  I think Ralph's belief that his health is failing stems from the severity of withdrawal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, booze is a hell of a drug, I didn't know that. 

It's so strange to see the two sides of Ralph. The public facing "character" he does, with all the self-aggrandizing shit that goes with it, on one side, and then the kind of pathetic and pity-baiting one in private. 
Burning bridges due to his belief that he's going to be dead soon, but using that same belief to try and guilt someone into staying with him.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 9, 2022)

Show us your self-harm scars or gtfo Ralph you massive girl.


----------



## TurdFondler (May 9, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Show us your self-harm scars or gtfo Ralph you massive girl.


The scars are the gunt and all the empty bottles of Maker's Mark


----------



## AltisticRight (May 9, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Show us your self-harm scars or gtfo Ralph you massive girl.


Maybe it was the harm inflicted by Ronnie.
We will need an endoscope to inspect the damage.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (May 9, 2022)

dt_oid said:


> Damn, booze is a hell of a drug, I didn't know that.
> 
> It's so strange to see the two sides of Ralph. The public facing "character" he does, with all the self-aggrandizing shit that goes with it, on one side, and then the kind of pathetic and pity-baiting one in private.
> Burning bridges due to his belief that he's going to be dead soon, but using that same belief to try and guilt someone into staying with him.


He is a horribly broken person. That is not a statement of pity just fact.

It does not excuse his bullshit. He has had all the opportunity to get help and instead is locked into some sick suicide trip where he hurts as many people as he can on the way down.

I wouldn't be shocked if Ralph ended up a family annihilator who ends up an episode of JCS or This is Monsters.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (May 9, 2022)

Every time Ralph acts like an internet tough guy, just reply with screencaps like this:


He acts like a gangster and pretends like he pulls bitches but when he's in women's dms he's an uwu emotional soft boi trying to get them to feel sorry for him. The Alice dms are full of this pathetic shit too.


----------



## Popper Whiting (May 9, 2022)

Beef Elemental said:


> He ABUSES women because he is abusive. If he could do it to men he would, but fights don't tend to work out so well for him so he settles for catty insults from safety. He feels much safer attacking women, which is why any time he has a beef with a man he targets a female close to them. He just wants to be around women, only women, and to be considered one of the girls. He's just too much of a pussy to admit it, maybe not even to himself, so he compensates with misogyny and substance abuse.


This. I was in the military with a complete asshole well known for abusing women, during that time I was in the military with him he'd put two girlfriends into hospital and walked each time with a warning. He'd also abuse us of lower rank verbally and physically (hit you or kick you in the back whilst walking down stairs when no-one was around) and create situations which would end up with the people underneath him getting docked pay. He'd then get in your face about it and challenge you to fight him before reminding you of his higher rank and how he'd have you charged and discharged for hitting him. He leveraged every bit of power that rank gave him. The guy is one of the worst people I have ever met.

Years later when I was working as a bouncer there was an incident in a bar I was working on a busy night and here it was, this same guy being an asshole. He mouthed of to begin with, then it dawned on him I was in a position to beat the shit out of him and had plenty of motivation to beat the shit out of him. I didn't, a grabbed him in the weakest arm lock I could and walked him out the side door. All the way the guy was sobbing, begging and carrying on like I was walking him to the death chamber. It was honestly pathetic. I'm not claiming to be especially tough, that wasn't what brought the cowardice out in the guy, what brought the cowardice out was he realized the power dynamic had changed and knew I had very good reason to hurt him. Abusives are at heart fucking cowards, they leverage whatever power they have to hurt and abuse others, but flip the script you'll see the most demeaning and degrading behavior from them as they try to make themselves the most pathetic target of any issues you have with them. This is why Ralph is never going to fight Andy, sure he'll fight a stoner like Riley who he thinks he can beat, but any chance of a fair fight where he is having to fight on an even playing field, piggy is going to have to be dragged shitting crying and screaming to the ring.

Ralph bullies women because physically he can, not because he hates women.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (May 9, 2022)

_IT’S JUST TROOOOOOO!!!_


----------



## MeltyTW (May 9, 2022)

Philier said:


> I don't understand why people are taking this seriously. This fucker can't spend more than a few second without lying. He was just trying to get Faith to feel sorry so he could continue to avoid responsibilities for his actions.


i like using it as a cudgel against ralph in regards to his cancerman schtick, hard to go low on that when youre the one saying youre hacking up your guts and might kick it any second. at least jim said he had some hope lol.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (May 9, 2022)

Popper Whiting said:


> This. I was in the military with a complete asshole well known for abusing women, during that time I was in the military with him he'd put two girlfriends into hospital and walked each time with a warning. He'd also abuse us of lower rank verbally and physically (hit you or kick you in the back whilst walking down stairs when no-one was around) and create situations which would end up with the people underneath him getting docked pay. He'd then get in your face about it and challenge you to fight him before reminding you of his higher rank and how he'd have you charged and discharged for hitting him. He leveraged every bit of power that rank gave him. The guy is one of the worst people I have ever met.
> 
> Years later when I was working as a bouncer there was an incident in a bar I was working on a busy night and here it was, this same guy being an asshole. He mouthed of to begin with, then it dawned on him I was in a position to beat the shit out of him and had plenty of motivation to beat the shit out of him. I didn't, a grabbed him in the weakest arm lock I could and walked him out the side door. All the way the guy was sobbing, begging and carrying on like I was walking him to the death chamber. It was honestly pathetic. I'm not claiming to be especially tough, that wasn't what brought the cowardice out in the guy, what brought the cowardice out was he realized the power dynamic had changed and knew I had very good reason to hurt him. Abusives are at heart fucking cowards, they leverage whatever power they have to hurt and abuse others, but flip the script you'll see the most demeaning and degrading behavior from them as they try to make themselves the most pathetic target of any issues you have with them. This is why Ralph is never going to fight Andy, sure he'll fight a stoner like Riley who he thinks he can beat, but any chance of a fair fight where he is having to fight on an even playing field, piggy is going to have to be dragged shitting crying and screaming to the ring.
> 
> Ralph bullies women because physically he can, not because he hates women.


Getting Ralph into the ring:


----------



## Sammich (May 9, 2022)

Wyzzerd said:


> She called may a horse whore.
> 
> 
> Edit: More horse jokes! I'm trying to catch them all.
> ...


Faith has soem jokes, lol.  Horse whore really REALLY needs to be in meigh's thread title.


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (May 10, 2022)

Faith admits she is a fat mom. I am glad the Vickers are learning to be self aware now if only Matthew could do that. 
Also Faith uses the word "I" when talking about her and Ralph's child. Selfish woman with a meme degree.


----------



## free_protons4u (May 10, 2022)

Philier said:


> I don't understand why people are taking this seriously. This fucker can't spend more than a few second without lying. He was just trying to get Faith to feel sorry so he could continue to avoid responsibilities for his actions.


I think what he is saying is probably true. Remember, Ralph is retarded and uneducated. He'd have to look up symptoms of alcohol abuse and pick one as a sign of imminent death; puking up black shit isn't the most obvious pick (jaundice probably is), he'd have to go down the list and pick vomiting blood. Even then, it's not obvious that vomiting blood wouldn't be red, he'd have to read further to see it comes out black. He was far too busy fixin' to a-holler on Twitter to do this much research. Granted it'd take a normal person like 5 minutes, but this is Ralph.

Of course that doesn't mean he was puking up blood. It could have been black puke for another reason. One person posited it could be cola, but I think I was far more likely he ate literal dark shit and his stomach rejected it and it came out as black puke.


----------



## TV's Adam West (May 10, 2022)

Manipulating women by telling them you're dying! 
KILLSTREAM BABY!


----------



## Goofy Logic (May 10, 2022)

Black vomit means he has a stomach ulcer.  Probably caused by the drugs and alcohol.


----------



## MySonDavid (May 10, 2022)

Bland Crumbs said:


> Getting Ralph into the ring:


I actually feel bad for those scared little piggies though.


----------



## Blanche (May 10, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> Faith admits she is a fat mom. I am glad the Vickers are learning to be self aware now if only Matthew could do that.
> Also Faith uses the word "I" when talking about her and Ralph's child. Selfish woman with a meme degree.


Lurk more, newfag. That baby is better off without Ethan fucking up it's area.


----------



## OldGuy (May 10, 2022)

I think Ralphs body is the perfect reflection of who he is inside...


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (May 10, 2022)

Blanche said:


> Lurk more, newfag. That baby is better off without Ethan fucking up it's area.


I am not a newfag. I have been following Gunt far before there was subforum. Everyone during the Zoomer Girl saga knew Faith was a psycho bitch and crazy (like Ralph). Ralph is basically like Matthew Vickers and Faith was with Ralph to make Matthew angry. All the zoomer "mental health" garbage she pulled was insane. Like her going back and forth between Gunt and Vickers. Her family owns a successful small business and have a time share at Disney. She is not a victim nor is Ethan Oliver Ralph. Faith literally had to fly across the United States to get gunted by piggy. 

Xander has lost either way. Both of his parents are selfish, fat, pyscho, and efame whores. Taking a child's father is a bad move and only should be done in special circumstances (like extremely violent felons, and sex offenders). Ralph is just a petty criminal, conman, and grifter.


----------



## Dead Wife (May 10, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> I am not a newfag. I have been following Gunt far before there was subforum. Everyone during the Zoomer Girl saga knew Faith was a psycho bitch and crazy (like Ralph). Ralph is basically like Matthew Vickers and Faith was with Ralph to make Matthew angry. All the zoomer "mental health" garbage she pulled was insane. Like her going back and forth between Gunt and Vickers. Her family owns a successful small business and have a time share at Disney. She is not a victim nor is Ethan Oliver Ralph. Faith literally had to fly across the United States to get gunted by piggy.
> 
> Xander has lost either way. Both of his parents are selfish, fat, pyscho, and efame whores. Taking a child's father is a bad move and only should be done in special circumstances (like extremely violent felons, and sex offenders). Ralph is just a petty criminal, conman, and grifter.


I respectfully disagree. Mentally robust girls don’t fly across the country to become the girlfriend of a repulsive, alcoholic, morbidly obese sexpest. You state that everyone knew faith was crazy and then also say her mental health drama was bullshit, which is it?

Now, what do you think about Meigh?


----------



## Catboys the Musical (May 10, 2022)

Ralph pulling a Chris Chan and suddenly getting sick from "stress."  I can't wait until he mashes buttons on his phone or pretends to be his dead mother to end a call.


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (May 10, 2022)

Dead Wife said:


> I respectfully disagree. Mentally robust girls don’t fly across the country to become the girlfriend of a repulsive, alcoholic, morbidly obese sexpest. You state that everyone knew faith was crazy and then also say her mental health drama was bullshit, which is it?
> 
> Now, what do you think about Meigh?


Any woman who associated with Digibro is suspect. Also being with a tranny is degenerate and if she turned him into a tranny thats even more wild. Also you misread my comment I said Faith wasnt mentally robust (crazy).

So are these messages old (when the first leaks came out) or new? Because the Vickers have an order on Ralph. These messages appear to be around the same time as the infamous "no one hurt me as much as my father" message. I still dont know what he meant by that. I know GenuisAnus who was associated with Eli and Vickers leaked them here a while back. Is this part of that leak that wasnt shared, back then? I dont see why Cog had them and why they were released with the original messages.


----------



## Catboys the Musical (May 10, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> So are these messages old (when the first leaks came out) or new? Because the Vickers have an order on Ralph. These messages appear to be around the same time as the infamous "no one hurt me as much as my father" message. I still dont know what he meant by that. I know GenuisAnus who was associated with Eli and Vickers leaked them here a while back. Is this part of that leak that wasnt shared, back then? I dont see why Cog had them and why they were released with the original messages.



Old, nigger.  Read it next time.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (May 10, 2022)

I wonder if Meigh has a life insurance policy out on Ralph. I don't know if he'd pass a physical, though.


----------



## ManBearHog (May 10, 2022)

Bland Crumbs said:


> Getting Ralph into the ring:


God, Americans are fucking retarded.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 10, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> . Taking a child's father is a bad move and only should be done in special circumstances (like extremely violent felons, and sex offenders).


Firstly, you're retarded. Secondly, faith didn't take xander away, in fact she has given ralph more than the fair amount of opportunities to be a father, he flat out refuses. Even now, there is nothing stopping him from being a father to Xander except his pride. I would bet my life savings if gunt had his lawyer contact Faith, paid all of his back child support, and asked to sit down to work out an agreement they would let him see Xander regularly (until he inevitably fucked it up). He won't do that, he will never see that kid, and it'll only be his fault just as it always has.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 10, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Firstly, you're retarded. Secondly, faith didn't take xander away, in fact she has given ralph more than the fair amount of opportunities to be a father, he flat out refuses. Even now, there is nothing stopping him from being a father to Xander except his pride. I would bet my life savings if gunt had his lawyer contact Faith, paid all of his back child support, and asked to sit down to work out an agreement they would let him see Xander regularly (until he inevitably fucked it up). He won't do that, he will never see that kid, and it'll only be his fault just as it always has.


Also Ralph is a violent felon and a sex criminal


----------



## sperginity (May 10, 2022)

the only real thing I can contribute is to talk about vomiting black stuff. when blood gets digested it starts to look like coffee grounds. A lot of people think throwing up blood would mean it is bright red, but that is not usually true. if there is a lot of it & you don't throw it up, then your shit will look like it is mixed with tar. Drinking heavily can lead to bleeding ulcers & eventually distended blood vessels that leak more easily because alcohol thins the blood, though they can be anywhere from the esophagus onward. so faith was basically correct.


----------



## Burd Turglar (May 10, 2022)

Ralph is a hyper manipulative faggot? Next thing you're gonna tell me is water is wet.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 10, 2022)

Burd Turglar said:


> Ralph is a hyper manipulative faggot? Next thing you're gonna tell me is water is wet.


Flamenco gallops into this thread on his wooden horse.


----------



## Burd Turglar (May 10, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Flamenco gallops into this thread on his wooden horse.


Wait, are you accusing me of being flamenco?


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (May 10, 2022)

ManBearHog said:


> God, Americans are fucking retarded.


This is true, but once you find out the BIGGEST and most terrifying truth... *will you be able to handle it? *

I hope so... because here it is:
*Americans aren't the only ones. The global average IQ is ~87. Almost everyone is retarded.*


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (May 10, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> (like extremely violent felons, and sex offenders). Ralph is just a petty criminal, conman, and grifter.


Choking your baby mama and raping women in their sleep isn't just petty criminal behavior.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 10, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> Didn’t she fake/fabricate her own kidnapping to goad Digibro into becoming Captain Save-A-Ho?


Yes. This is what makes her now being Ralph’s baby mama extra hilarious. It’s good when two awful, manipulative cunts abuse each other instead of bringing innocent victims into their orbit. 

Shame they had a baby though, I guess abusive manipulative POS aren’t satisfied until some innocent party has to suffer.

Ralph was truly the prize May deserves and Vice versa. May got Ralph to snake on his dying mother. Ralph will never blame himself for abandoning his mother in her final months, and he knows the vaccine stuff his bullshit. May made Ralph chose her over his dear mama, because she’s that type of evil cunt.


----------



## Love Machine (May 10, 2022)

My name is Ethan Ralph... What is important is what I'm going to do. I just fucking hate that Josh moon and the aylawgs feasting on his broke dick. My whole life is just cold, bitter hatred... and I always wanted to die without ever seeing my son. This is the time of vomiting up blood and my life isn't worth saving. And I will just be as much as a beligerent rage pig as I can. It's time for me to assault... and it's time for me to rape.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 10, 2022)

Blood Bath & Beyond said:


> This is true, but once you find out the BIGGEST and most terrifying truth... *will you be able to handle it? *
> 
> I hope so... because here it is:
> *Americans aren't the only ones. The global average IQ is ~87. Almost everyone is retarded.*


Yeah but most of those are Africans and Indian street shitters that bring it all down. And mexicans.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (May 10, 2022)

lowenergy said:


> Ralph rants a lot about evil conniving women and Jezebels and yet seems to have completely missed the fact that one has surgically attached herself to his gunt.


Actually that’s probably just more projection, like the way he projects his “I’ll soon be dead” shit onto Jim. We already know from the Gator leaks that Meigh was on Ralph’s last nerve literally years ago. I guarantee his disgust and hatred for her have only deepened as she connected herself to him forever with a child. 

Out of everyone involved, Meigh is the ugliest — inside and out. And I think she knows it, which is why she always falls back on pointing out that Faith is fat. As has been mentioned, plenty of people lose weight in no time. Meigh will never lose that equine face, her low-IQ brain, her unquenchable thirst for attention, or her unlovable core. Rozy would be better off abandoned on CPS’s doorstep than to spend another minute with this psychotic bitch.


----------



## Anstiv (May 10, 2022)

Meckhlorde said:


> The newest information that comes to mind for me with these leaks is that for some reason Ralph not only hates Matthew Vickers but also his bro, Uncle Vickers. I wonder what he's done to earn the ire of Ralph in particular.
> 
> Also some of my favorite bits from the leaks.
> View attachment 3263587
> ...


God he sounds like a manipulative teenage girl with BPD. What a bitch.


----------



## SpergioLeonne (May 10, 2022)

Eggg said:


> It's hard to read through these messages because they both write like retarded 19yr old BPD women.


People keep saying BPD, but may I remind you that BPD correlates with being attractive


----------



## AnOminous (May 10, 2022)

sperginity said:


> the only real thing I can contribute is to talk about vomiting black stuff. when blood gets digested it starts to look like coffee grounds. A lot of people think throwing up blood would mean it is bright red, but that is not usually true. if there is a lot of it & you don't throw it up, then your shit will look like it is mixed with tar. Drinking heavily can lead to bleeding ulcers & eventually distended blood vessels that leak more easily because alcohol thins the blood, though they can be anywhere from the esophagus onward. so faith was basically correct.


Another thing is liver disease makes this even worse, because the part of the circulatory system that feeds the liver is literally partly blocked by scar tissue, so the blood pressure in it goes up, distending the blood vessels of the stomach and esophagus.  So one of the more fun ways to die of liver disease is literally drowning in your own arterial blood as you bleed out internally.

So he has that to look forward to and it would probably be better than continuing to exist as a pig married to a donkey.


----------



## Love Machine (May 10, 2022)

Its things like this that make you wonder if the universe does indeed have a long term plan for people like Ralph. At this point his fuck ups and fallouts are reaching a level were it almost seems manufactured by higher entities.


----------



## LadiosSopp (May 10, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> Faith admits she is a fat mom. I am glad the Vickers are learning to be self aware now if only Matthew could do that.
> Also Faith uses the word "I" when talking about her and Ralph's child. Selfish woman with a meme degree.


Despite her own retardation, Faith is raising her child on her own (in that she has no partner to assist her, just her parents).  She is the only birth parent in the picture. No matter how much Ralph postures online how he will SEE HIS SON soon, he has stated before he wants to not be in the picture.  He's a non-existent parent.  Faith calling Xander "her" child is perfectly apt.

Ralph and Meigh are (kind of) living together and (poorly) raising their child together.  Yet, Gunt is always on record thanking Meigh for giving him HIS child, and going on trips with HIS child - with Meigh as a secondary afterthought. 

The dynamic between Meigh and Ralph is completely one sided, and not at all the same situation as Faith referring to her child in a singular parental sense. Learn 2 brain.


----------



## Love Machine (May 10, 2022)

LadiosSopp said:


> Despite her own retardation, Faith is raising her child on her own (in that she has no partner to assist her, just her parents).  She is the only birth parent in the picture. No matter how much Ralph postures online how he will SEE HIS SON soon, he has stated before he wants to not be in the picture.  He's a non-existent parent.  Faith calling Xander "her" child is perfectly apt.
> 
> Ralph and Meigh are (kind of) living together and (poorly) raising their child together.  Yet, Gunt is always on record thanking Meigh for giving him HIS child, and going on trips with HIS child - with Meigh as a secondary afterthought.
> 
> The dynamic between Meigh and Ralph is completely one sided, and not at all the same situation as Faith referring to her child in a singular parental sense. Learn 2 brain.


When is Ralph going to go pick up boulders for the yard with Cozy Rosie?


----------



## Mundane Ralph (May 10, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> Taking a child's father is a bad move and only should be done in special circumstances (like extremely violent felons, and sex offenders). Ralph is just a petty criminal, conman, and grifter.


He's literally a convicted violent felon and sex offender


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (May 10, 2022)

Love_Machine011 said:


> When is Ralph going to go pick up boulders for the yard with Cozy Rosie?


Never, he’s proud of his flaggotry.


----------



## Dead Wife (May 10, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> Another thing is liver disease makes this even worse, because the part of the circulatory system that feeds the liver is literally partly blocked by scar tissue, so the blood pressure in it goes up, distending the blood vessels of the stomach and esophagus.  So one of the more fun ways to die of liver disease is literally drowning in your own arterial blood as you bleed out internally.
> 
> So he has that to look forward to and it would probably be better than continuing to exist as a pig married to a donkey.


Absolutely, rupture of oesophageal varices is a horrific way to die and genuinely  traumatic for those witnessing it. Ralph fits a good few of the symptoms on here already https://alcoholrehab.com/alcoholism/effects/esophageal-varices/ 

Though the Ralpha doesn’t worry about silly things like leaving little Rozy traumatised for life. Her Daddy’ll go to Jesus like a KANG.


----------



## HARSH NOISE (May 10, 2022)

Personally, all these texts do is reinforce how much of a horrid piece of shit nearly everyone involved in this entire situation is.  I really do hope Ralph dies before his kids hit school age so they have at least a -chance- of a normal life, no child deserves someone so reckless and self destructive as their father.


----------



## break these cuffs (May 10, 2022)

HARSH NOISE said:


> Personally, all these texts do is reinforce how much of a horrid piece of shit nearly everyone involved in this entire situation is.  I really do hope Ralph dies before his kids hit school age so they have at least a -chance- of a normal life, no child deserves someone so reckless and self destructive as their father.


Gunt will never be a father, role model, or mentor to any child whether they spawn from the West Memphis Micro or elsewhere. He's a student of the Matthew Vickers school of fatherhood where you ignore your children and let the internet raise them.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (May 10, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> Another thing is liver disease makes this even worse, because the part of the circulatory system that feeds the liver is literally partly blocked by scar tissue, so the blood pressure in it goes up, distending the blood vessels of the stomach and esophagus.  So one of the more fun ways to die of liver disease is literally drowning in your own arterial blood as you bleed out internally.
> 
> So he has that to look forward to and it would probably be better than continuing to exist as a pig married to a donkey.


Can you still make vocal sounds while this is happening? I have this morbid positivity that he will squeal like a literal, terrified little pig in his final moments when his whole tough guy facade sloughs away for the last time and he's left writhing on the floor in front of his camera, alone with the realisation that he's just a fat retarded manbaby who has driven himself into a grave only befitting the top hog in the sektur.


----------



## AnOminous (May 10, 2022)

HARSH NOISE said:


> Personally, all these texts do is reinforce how much of a horrid piece of shit nearly everyone involved in this entire situation is.  I really do hope Ralph dies before his kids hit school age so they have at least a -chance- of a normal life, no child deserves someone so reckless and self destructive as their father.


I hope he never meets his son who won't then have to experience being traumatized by an abusive rage pig and then by his untimely death.


Criminal Stupidity said:


> Can you still make vocal sounds while this is happening?


Considering blood is torrenting out of your mouth as if from a garden hose, you'd probably be able to manage some gurgling and gargling sounds.


----------



## WutangLee (May 10, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> I hope he never meets his son who won't then have to experience being traumatized by an abusive rage pig and then by his untimely death.


All this suicide baiting has me giggling like child because it's all he has despite how in public he blasts us with "I'M THE TAHP OF THE SECTOR, I'M THE BEST, IM RICH, IM A VEGAS GAMABALER, IM A E-CELEB" But he has to embrace reality whenever his guntlettes threaten to walk away.

 He's too stupid, too useless, too spineless, too vile and to degenerate to win something over via any other manner so he has to play up "I'm pathetic faifai, I'm halfpig/halfalcoholic and don't have much time". I bet he squeals in pain to Mantsu and cries about "i'm gonna die soon! I don't have much longer too live" to guilt trip his horse. It's almost poetic that he plays the sympathy card behind our backs, It's beyond funny.

 WHEN WILL YOU DIE, RAGEPIG!


----------



## Exceptional individualist (May 10, 2022)

Very gross / entertaining to hear about the black intestine blood vomit
Everything else was boring af teen relationship drama that feels like I read it  all before because it reads like all his other  gay relationship leaks


----------



## John Andrews Stan (May 10, 2022)

Ralph pukes black because he eats so much black whore pussy. Imagine how many diseases those hookers must have after years of long days down the coal mines.


----------



## Farglemark (May 10, 2022)

Jesus Christ Ralph, vomiting up black blood and not getting it checked out? That's fucking insane. His whole "I'm going to burn out young" thing is so pathetic. Shut the fuck up and grow up you whiny little cunt. You brought two kids into the world and your goal is to drink yourself to death. 

But here's the thing you faggot, you won't just die and make it easy on those kids. You are the type that's going to get brought into the hospital and you will drain what little funds you have left there, whether you live or die you will have destroyed what little those kids rightfully would have inherited of you just necked yourself. 

But no, you keep talk about "losing weight" and "boxing Andy" that's what really matters, not either getting yourself looked at or killing yourself


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 11, 2022)

Every time I thought he couldn't dig himself deeper in the cavern of depravity, he takes out whatever equipment and digs deeper. I knew he was an irredeemable shitbag, but this is just sad and pathetic. Kill yourself, immediately.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (May 12, 2022)

Love_Machine011 said:


> My name is Ethan Ralph... What is important is what I'm going to do. I just fucking hate that Josh moon and the aylawgs feasting on his broke dick. My whole life is just cold, bitter hatred... and I always wanted to die without ever seeing my son. This is the time of vomiting up blood and my life isn't worth saving. And I will just be as much as a beligerent rage pig as I can. It's time for me to assault... and it's time for me to rape.


It really does seem like this is all going to end in a nuclear holocaust, doesn't it.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 12, 2022)

Burd Turglar said:


> Wait, are you accusing me of being flamenco?


No, he made a scene on the Kino Casino about the "is water wet" question.


----------



## Love Machine (May 12, 2022)

Irrational Exuberance said:


> It really does seem like this is all going to end in a nuclear holocaust, doesn't it.


The gunt already looks like burning godzilla


----------



## #KillAllPedos (May 12, 2022)

Those are some juicy messages. This confirms pretty much everything people have said about him. My personal favorite part is when he calls Meigh a bitch and laughs about Faith horseposting. 


Slimy Time said:


> My dick is actually bigger, I just couldn't get it hard. Good job using ED as your excuse for having a Memphis micro.


The limp-microdicked revenge pornographer squeals out in humiliation as he accuses you of having a broken dick. 


Lorne Armstrong said:


> Gunt recently said that his life was a David Lynch film, right?
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/ivxwukel48s


He’s like a reverse Elephant Man:
“I am not a human being! I am an Animal!”




Pump Meat said:


> Do you really want the Boulder Stream to be the highpoint of your life?  You need treatment and I think you'd be surprised by the people who will show up to support you. You have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


I’m afraid you’re concerning up the wrong tree. Nobody would show up to support Ralph, even if he sincerely decided to walk the line. In fact, the opposite is true—people would go out of their way to knock him off the wagon. The only people willing to give Ralph “another chance” are people who have no idea who he is, or people employed in the forgiveness business (e.g., priests, Narcotics Anonymous sponsors, etc.). Perhaps he’ll end up with a little companionship dog, but realistically he’d probably betray the dog too.


Oliver Onions said:


> I'm legit placing some of my chips in the murder bracket for how the May saga ends. Not because I think he actually cares about her enough to go to that extreme, but because I can 100% see Ralph being one of those dudes you'd always see in episodes of Forensic Files where the girlfriend threatens to leave and he freaks out because he's off his face on something and beats her to death in a manic state.
> 
> If Ralph actually makes it to the end of his life without murdering someone, indirectly or otherwise, I will honestly be astounded.


I’ve long been on the “An Hero Ralph” train, but I can see this happening. If it did, it would probably be a murder/attempted suicide. Ralph would probably kill Meigh, then attempt a failed suicide and end up quadriplegic.


GuntPunt said:


> The first DM and already it proved Null's and many others assumption right that Ralph is planning on dying soon so he is burning through his relationships, health, and income before he goes to the slaughterhouse.


The sad / hilarious part of this is that Ralph probably won’t die quickly, because society won’t just let him die. He’ll probably spend 20 years severely disabled before he falls off his walker and hits his head, just like Sandra.


----------



## Keranu (May 12, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Ralph pukes black because he eats so much black whore pussy. Imagine how many diseases those hookers must have after years of long days down the coal mines.


*cough cough* I caught the ole black stomach bug, Paw.

Yeeeah sun, I had muh bouts with that, haw haw! I reckon that's just the olde Ralphafamily way. Here's sum Makers Mark, that oughta help.


----------

